# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Origenes

## Gaidgreo

La magia ha tenido unos orígenes que merece la pena estudiar o investigar. Recuerdo que hace un par de años estuve mirando por internet, como también en algunos libros de la biblioteca y aunque algunos se centraban en la magia que conocemos a día de hoy, otros incluso lo remontaban a lo que se hacía antiguamente con los chamanes. Para nosotros, por ejemplo, hace unos años, realizar algunos tratamientos médicos nos parecían cosas milagrosas, acciones que podían incluso entrar dentro de la magia, pues no le dábamos explicación, pero que hoy en día se han convertido en técnicas avanzadas realizadas por especialistas que saben realizar su trabajo en beneficio nuestro.

----------

